# Eko P2 Tuning Keys



## tributcher (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi, I have this old Eko P2 guitar, but the tuning keys are broken:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ericcatjoliane/6771516667/in/photostream
[URL="http://www.flickr.com/photos/ericcatjoliane/6771516055/in/photostream/"]http://www.flickr.com/photos/ericcatjoliane/6771516055/in/photostream/
[URL="http://www.flickr.com/photos/ericcatjoliane/6771515395/in/photostream/"]http://www.flickr.com/photos/ericcatjoliane/6771515395/in/photostream/

[/URL][/URL]The guitar tech said that he can't find any tuning keys that will fit. They are smaller than a regular guitar.

Does anybody know where I could find tuning keys that would fit?

Eric


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Why not just contact Eko guitars themselfs and get yourself a new guitar tech.
http://ekousaguitars.com/contact
If anyone is going to be able to help you with your missing tuning knobs it will be the company it self right.ship


----------



## tributcher (Jan 23, 2012)

ehh.. ok... never thought of that.. 

That's exactly what I'll do.
Thanks,
Eric


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

No worries Eric just disappointing to see that your Tech didn't know that he could call them and ask.ship ............I hope you find a replacement set those older Eko's were a ton of fun to bang out on


----------

